# Destra Sinistra Su Giù.. Centro!



## scrittore (2 Maggio 2012)

Avrei potuto evitarlo. 
Quante volte avrò ripetuto questa frase nella mia vita? 
Un miliardo, forse due miliardi di volte.
Invece io non evito mai nulla. Non ho bisogno di spintarelle, incitamenti o corsi automotivazionali. Io nelle situazioni mi ci butto. Sempre e comunque. 
Senza salvagente, senza remore, senza indugi. 
Come quando accettai l'invito di Lorenzo a quell'incontro di pugilato. 
Non dissi di no. Nemmeno ci pensai. 
Mi ritrovai di punto in bianco a Milano. 
Milano. La città degli affari, la culla della moda. La capitale del "Capitale".
Una città capace di unire in un unico posto due realtà diametralmente opposte. 
Da una parte due energumeni altri due metri e mezzo e con l'occhio sanguinio se le davano di santa ragione su un ring. 
Dall'altra, fuori da quel quadrato livido e sporco di  sangue, comodamente seduto su una poltrona rossa, Lorenzo e il senatore G. discutevano animatamente nel loro completo di armani della nuova campagna elettorale di Maggio. 
Io in mezzo. Come l'arbitro che cerca di trovare delle regole, di stabilire un' etica a quello che gli succede attorno ma che inevitabilmente finisce per prenderle anche lui. Involontariamente sia chiaro.
La proposta arrivò dritta come il montante che mise ko uno dei due   pugili dai volti così devastati da renderli praticamente uguali. 
Avrei potuto evitarlo.
E invece no. Sentii l'idea del Senatore. Ascoltai quella proposta di riforma della sua città. 
Milano. La capitale della droga. No. non esiste la droga a milano. A ben vedere non esiste nemmeno la polizia. "Non c'è bisogno di polizia a Milano, è una città tranquilla". Dichiara il senatore quasi a vanto di una popolazione che sa come nascondere bene i propri panni sporchi.
Stupri in metropolitana? Gente che uccide altra gente davanti a tanta gente che cammina indifferente per le strade? 
Dettagli. Eccezioni. Frammenti di una inciviltà che si può trovare praticamente ogni giorno in qualunque città del sud. 
Quello che veramente conta sono i dati e come vengono presentati. 
Tassi di criminalità bassi.
Costo medio della vita, accettabile.
Tasso di suicidio medio annuo. Quasi azzerato.
Tasso di occupazione giovanile legato alle facoltà di Milano ( bocconi in primis ) Altissimo.
Ecco come il senatore voleva presentare Milano al resto d'Italia. 
Una città modello.
Una città da imitare. 
Avrei potuto evitarlo.
Di partire per Milano intendo, di assistere all'incontro, di lasciarmi  coinvolgere da Lorenzo e presentarmi al Senatore G come nuovo partner  per la gestione dei sondaggi delle prossime elezioni nella sua città.
Aiutarlo a tirare  fuori delle statistiche in  linea con la sua filosofia di pensiero.
Invece no. Ho ascoltato, ho preso quella proposta così come prendo qualunque altra proposta indecente. 
Con garbo ma senza tirarmi indietro.
Senza pensare alle conseguenze. 
Buttandomici dentro, tutto, senza protezioni. 
L'incontro era terminato.
Mi ritrovai al sesto piano di un grattacielo dove si teneva un party. 
Uno di quei party dove le ragazze girano praticamente nude da un tavolo e l'altro proponendoti uno spritz e un bacio con la lingua. 
In mezzo a quel bordello trovai Lorenzo preso a palpeggiare una lolita di nemmeno 17 anni.
Lo guardai cosi tanto da metterlo quasi in imbarazzo. 
Lasciò la sua bambina e con uno dei suoi sorrisi -  
I sorrisi di Lorenzo, quelli capaci di farti credere che va tutto bene anche se sei nella merda fino al collo -  mi accompagnò e mi presentò a un po' di gente. 
Divenne una sorta di guida spirituale, almeno fino a quando non crollai esausto e semi alcolizzato su un divano di quel loft in pieno centro.
Fu allora che sentii la sua mano tra le gambe. 
Aprii gli occhi e la vidi. 
Era china su di me, vestitino da infermiera sexy e una cascata di capelli ricci che lasciava scivolare sulla mia pancia già nuda. 
Mi stava slacciando i pantaloni, incurante di tutto quello che le stava attorno. 
"Io sono Loretta", mi disse prima di prendermelo in bocca. 
Avrei potuto evitarlo.
Di fare una figuraccia intendo. 
Ma ero troppo stanco e ubriaco per poter reagire ma anche solo immaginare una cosa del genere in mezzo a tanta gente e con una sconosciuta. 
Così mi alzai e lasciai Loretta a metà, lasciai la festa a metà. 
Lasciai tutto quanto a metà.
Passai il resto della notte in giro per la city.
Tra le prostitute che caricavano clienti di tutte le razze e barboni sdraiati a dormire nei seggiolini della metropolitana. 
Avrei potuto evitare anche quella realtà.
Lasciarmi sedurre dal fascino delle parole del senatore G e delle sue false statistiche. 
Ma la vita ti frega sempre col senno di poi...tanto vale prenderla un po' per il culo finchè ne hai l'opportunità.


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

ma come si chiama sto tipo Lorenzo o Stefano....
ma possibile che stai sempre a trombare tu :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## scrittore (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt1840 ha detto:
			
		

> ma come si chiama sto tipo Lorenzo o Stefano....
> ma possibile che stai sempre a trombare tu :rotfl::rotfl:


Stefano Stefano...ho corretto.
Scusa ma coi nomi inventati funziona così, ti perdi sempre qualcuno per strada 

Trombare dici? Magari! qui tra influenza, smog milanese e fumi vari sto più giù di un chewingum ciancicato!!


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt1841 ha detto:
			
		

> Stefano Stefano...ho corretto.
> Scusa ma coi nomi inventati funziona così, ti perdi sempre qualcuno per strada
> 
> Trombare dici? Magari! qui tra influenza, smog milanese e fumi vari sto più giù di un chewingum ciancicato!!


ecco bravo non farmi fare confusione che poi mi perdo per strada.....

e però pure te non ti fai mancare niente è!


----------



## scrittore (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt1842 ha detto:
			
		

> ecco bravo non farmi fare confusione che poi mi perdo per strada.....
> 
> e però pure te non ti fai mancare niente è!


cazzo...Lorenzo è il nome del personaggio che sto raccontando...azz se ricordassi le mie scopate alle stesso modo ci credo che sarei sempre arrapato!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

... prima di andartene, ti sei ricordato di chiudere i pantaloni, o hai lasciato tutto a metà?


----------



## scrittore (2 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1851 ha detto:
			
		

> ... prima di andartene, ti sei ricordato di chiudere i pantaloni, o hai lasciato tutto a metà?


ovviamente tutto a metà...ma non penso che la bella gente della "city"  si sia accorta di tutto ciò..o forse si? 
in ogni caso non sono stato aggredito da nessuno...che sia forse per questo piccolo particolare?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt1852 ha detto:
			
		

> ovviamente tutto a metà...ma non penso che la bella gente della "city"  si sia accorta di tutto ciò..o forse si?
> in ogni caso non sono stato aggredito da nessuno...che sia forse per questo piccolo particolare?


Credo dipenda da quanto è piccolo il particolare :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1853 ha detto:
			
		

> Credo dipenda da quanto è piccolo il particolare :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## scrittore (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt1854 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:


uhm...allora mi sa che mi ha salvato la vita !!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt1856 ha detto:
			
		

> uhm...allora mi sa che mi ha salvato la vita !!!! :rotfl:


il senso dell'umorismo non ti manca però :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt1857 ha detto:
			
		

> il senso dell'umorismo non ti manca però :mrgreen:


Simyyyyyyyyyyyy!
Fai la bravaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!:cooldue:


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1858 ha detto:
			
		

> Simyyyyyyyyyyyy!
> Fai la bravaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!:cooldue:


e che ho detto


----------

